# "Pedra de Gelo" cai no Alentejo (10.06.2009)



## Gerofil (9 Abr 2012 às 14:35)

Pedra de gelo gigante cai do céu em pleno Alentejo. Vídeo:

http://www.tvi.iol.pt/videos/13142234


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2012 às 18:16)

Isso já foi em 2009, estranho não termos ouvido falar disso.


----------



## amando96 (9 Abr 2012 às 18:21)

Alguma descarga de água vinda de um avião que congelou?


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2012 às 20:46)

amando96 disse:


> Alguma descarga de água vinda de um avião que congelou?



Isso fez-me lembrar um vídeo muito interessante dos Caçadores de Mitos, que provaram exactamente isso.. Excepto que era gelo azul


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2012 às 21:23)

Tenho ideia de haver um tópico com esse evento ou outro parecido algures no fórum há uns anos atrás. 

Volta e meia caem assim uns calhaus do céu (lemos coisas dessas quase todos os anos na imprensa internacional), mas normalmente quando são de aviões tem um tom azulado derivado do liquido sanitário/desinfectante da casa de banho dos mesmos. 

Exemplos, incluindo um em Portugal:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/media/pedra-de-gelo-azul-em-arruda-dos-vinhos-2060.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_ice_(aircraft)


Pelo video dá para ver que até puseram o gelo numa arca de gelados Nestlé, espero que não tenham misturado com gelados caso a origem seja mesmo essa, uma fuga de líquidos sanitários 

Mas como o gelo nem tem o tal aspecto azulado, também não especulo sobre a origem do mesmo, mas sinceramente, origem extraterrestre também não deverá ser, certamente acumulação de gelo nalguma superfície de algum avião.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Abr 2012 às 21:14)

Vince disse:


> ...Pelo video dá para ver que até puseram o gelo numa arca de gelados Nestlé, espero que não tenham misturado com gelados caso a origem seja mesmo essa, uma fuga de líquidos sanitários
> 
> Mas como o gelo nem tem o tal aspecto azulado, também não especulo sobre a origem do mesmo, mas sinceramente, origem extraterrestre também não deverá ser, certamente acumulação de gelo nalguma superfície de algum avião.


 Gelados com sabor XTRA! Hummmmmmmmmmmm..........

Também me parece que com o aumento do tráfego aéreo haverá mais condições para termos queda de pedaços de gelo de aviões.


----------

